# U2/L2 BLD corners



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

My Classic Pochmann execution speed is very slow. It is difficult to solve one corner in less than 4 seconds on average. So I'm thinking about doing "R2."
However, it would be annoying for me to get used to a new buffer. So I'm thinking about doing U2 instead and keeping everything else the exact same as Classic Pochmann. But actual execution of the algs wouldn't be U2, it would actually be z' L2 to make the setup moves more finger friendly. This is just my personally preference. Any comments on this?

Also, is there any tools that convert moves? Like for example, I'd need to rotate, reflect, etc the algs on Stefan's site for R2 in order for it to be compatible for U2 or L2. I could do that in my head, but that wastes time and a program that does that would be really neat.

Thanks!


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

You can use Per's FMC companion to convert moves.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Also, is there any tools that convert moves? Like for example, I'd need to rotate, reflect, etc the algs on Stefan's site for R2 in order for it to be compatible for U2 or L2. I could do that in my head, but that wastes time and a program that does that would be really neat.
> 
> Thanks!



I would recommend to learn to transpose algs. It's really not that hard with just a little bit of practice, plus it feels great when you can read the reflection, or the inverse reflection, etc. without even really having to think about it.

Chris

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/algconversion.html


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is there any tools that convert moves? Like for example, I'd need to rotate, reflect, etc the algs on Stefan's site for R2 in order for it to be compatible for U2 or L2. I could do that in my head, but that wastes time and a program that does that would be really neat.
> ...



Thanks! But multiple Rotations and Reflections is quite difficult. Also, because the buffer is different, that also adds confusion of which piece is oriented which way...
now I'm just going to figure out some of the easy ones myself and ask about difficult ones later...


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Thanks! But multiple Rotations and Reflections is quite difficult. Also, because the buffer is different, that also adds confusion of which piece is oriented which way...
> now I'm just going to figure out some of the easy ones myself and ask about difficult ones later...



Yeah I guess that is a good point, I think I didn't follow at first what you were doing but now I think I see it. So are you shooting the RBU sticker to LFU or vice versa?

Tell me which rotations you are doing and I will try to see if there is an easy way/trick/method to do it in one step.

As for knowing which piece is oriented which way, you might want to use something I use for BH that is very helpful with this.

Take the cycle: UBL->RBU->DLB

This cycle appears difficult, and it seems that you will need to do 2 setup moves (R2 F' or something similar). However this is not necessary. To viewpoint shift I am going to rotate around each corner one sticker in the counter-clockwise direction. If I do this the cycle becomes: BLU->BUR->LBD which is not necessarily an easy case to see (since it's on the B face) but is just an A9 case (a 9 move commutator with a cancellation with the setup turn) I would do U B2 U F U' B2 U F' U2

I don't know if this is useful to you for your rotations, but it is something I do quite frequently on difficult to recognize cases for guessing piece orientations.

Chris


----------

